# What's the cost do you ususally pay for the Blank Tshirt?



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Just want to do a research, What's the cost do you ususally pay for the Blank Tshirt?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

heattransfers said:


> Just want to do a research, What's the cost do you ususally pay for the Blank Tshirt?


Cheap enough that it does not warrant getting them from China.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Preston said:


> Cheap enough that it does not warrant getting them from China.


Hi Preston, what do you mean "not warrant getting them from China"?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

heattransfers said:


> Hi Preston, what do you mean "not warrant getting them from China"?


What I mean is that I get them cheap enough already that it would not be cost effective to ship them in from China.

And I do not believe in putting my cost in a post that can be seen by end customers. They already try to get shirt printed for nothing.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Preston said:


> What I mean is that I get them cheap enough already that it would not be cost effective to ship them in from China.
> 
> And I do not believe in putting my cost in a post that can be seen by end customers. They already try to get shirt printed for nothing.


 Oh, i see, thanks for your explain!


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

There are so many types and brands of shirts that it makes such a generalization, such as price, impossible.


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I get my blank t's from a normal supplier. As i know that they will work with the processes i use. 
Did try some from a cheap place and everyone failed. Have a draw full of the rejects. 
So for me a little extra on price . But so much more on quality and the customer is happy. I am happy . So smiles all around.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

$22 each .... ha ha jk.. just set up a wholesale account with one a few of the vendors like TSC, AA, Sanmar, etc... there is a list on the left side.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

For the brands and items that I buy, (Bella, LAT) I find S&S Activewear has the best prices.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

S & S does have some great prices but they don't sell Next Level which is I great brand. I have to get those at Bodek & Rhodes.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Not for nothing...but unless you are in a financial situation where you can buy the quantities of shirts that your price breaks come on shirts and the shipping wholesalers are not the best option. JMHO.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're a legit business (paying sales taxes) then you will be able to get set up with TSC. They offer case pricing on even 1's and 2's of a product AND they're the cheapest I've found. Their in stock selection is limited though but you can drop ship but unless you're doing a lot the shipping will eat up any savings.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

I am legit...btw and you are not getting price breaks with 1's and 2's....shipping will kill your bottom line.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Shipping is shipping. What I'm saying is that they offer case pricing on everything. When you go to Virginia T's it's about .10-$1 higher by the piece than the case. My TSC price is lower for everything. At first I was thinking it was just some sort of hidden upcharge, but I did a survey around my vendors and they came out on top for 1 or a case. 

That allows you to order 1 medium in blue, 1 large in black, 1 xl in green, 1 large 50/50, etc... With so many colors offered by the shirt companies, and even more different types of materials it comes in really handy not to have to buy 36 small shirts in purple when your customer only wants 10. So I come out ok on shipping because I'm able to mix and match orders to get the shipping price down some. But shipping does eat you up on things you can't piggy back on like drop ship items.

I was referring to the OP when saying if you are legit, No one else.


----------

